# Owl Rocket Dogs



## euphrosyne_rose (Jul 2, 2008)

I am about to have a hissy fit!!! I love Rocket Dog shoes and I happened across some ballet flat style RD's that have owls on them. I love owls and I have been wanting these SO bad but can't seem to find them anywhere except on UK sites. I don't have a problem ordering them from the UK, but the problem is my size is gone on just about every site!!! The only ones with the owls are either white with gray and black owls or baby blue with gray and black owls. I really want the white ones! Does anyone have any ideas on where else to look????


----------

